# Maytag refrigerator temperature alarm flashing



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Start from the beginning. Why was a control board needed? Before you removed it, did you draw a pic of all the connections & follow that drawing when you connected the new board? Make sure that no wires are crossed.


----------



## Dwhitatl (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you, I was able to solve the problem. I depressed the temperature alarm button for 3 seconds and released it. The flashing stopped; the refrigerator and freezer stayed at recommended temps, zero for freezer side and 38 for the fridge size. 
Thanks everybody, much appreciated. Problem solved.


----------

